# Difference between CENTRAL and EASTERN Bearded Dragons?



## Kirsty (Jan 23, 2007)

Can someone please tell me how to tell the difference between a Central Bearded Dragon and an Eastern Bearded Dragon? My Dad and i both have Beardies, but we're not sure if they are the same species or if they are just look slightly different because one is a Juv and the other an adult? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## dragons75 (Jan 23, 2007)

post some pics 

or go here http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=46810&highlight=beardies and post some pics anyway


----------



## Rocket (Jan 23, 2007)

Easterns/ Coastals/ Barbata: Usually longer, more slender looking Lizard, Head is longer and thinner, side of belly have more rows of spikes, colour not usually as Vibrant and patterning not as pronounced. Less common in captivity as Vitticeps.

Vitticeps/ Centrals/ Inland: Shorter, more stockier Dragon, Head is short and alot wider, less rows of spikes on side of belly, colour and patterning on the body, tail and head is more vibrant and pronounced. Alot more common in captivity with new colour morphs being produced all the time.

Shawn


----------



## Scotth (Jan 23, 2007)

Larger spines acroos the throat is the easiest way. Wild easterns I have seen have a yellow mouth while the centrals have a pink mouth.


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 23, 2007)

This is my dad's beardie:








View attachment 8784





And one really bad photo of mine, i will update this as soon as possible, sorry!


----------



## angel_saza (Jan 23, 2007)

What species would you find near Renmark, south australia?


----------



## cma_369 (Jan 24, 2007)

Pretty sure they both look like centrals, well your dads one not 100% on your one.

Your dads one is a beauty, take some more pics of yours so we can see it better 8)

Edit: pretty sure yours looks like a central aswell would like better pics of it still


----------



## cma_369 (Jan 24, 2007)

angel_saza said:


> What species would you find near Renmark, south australia?


Well i have no clue where Renmark is but maybe since your in central Aus you may get central beardies depending on where you live.

Eastern beardies obviously live more along the eastern side of the country


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Easterns*

Hello,

Yeah, Easterns are along the coastal areas, all of the way up & down the coastline. They do run inland a bit, but tend to stay more towards the coastal areas where the ground & dirt is darker. I think they are compared to the black dirt dragons too? Or they are referred to as the blacksoil dragons maybe. They tend to have yellow gums & yellow around their eyes, & as said earlier, the splayed spikes on the sides, as well as rows of spikes down their backs & tails. They look very prehistoric. Quite stunning actually, & dark in color. 
The centrals have a pretty broad head from the pictures I have seen, very thick necks & stocky looking arms. I don't know much about them but they are darker in color too, though not as dark as the easterns. They tend to have a bit of coloring around the eyes, too. 
There are as many as 8 species of bearded dragons. That is alot!
I wish I could come visit Australia & go take pictures of them ALL, if I could even find half of them, that is! :lol: 
Tracie


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 24, 2007)

hi i know it not the best pic but in the first pic the one on the left is an eastern beardie and the one on the right is a central, the second pic is the central and the third pic is the eastern. i hope this helps 

cheers

hobbo...................


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

Those are great pictures!! Oh I wish that I could get hold of some barbatas!! I am here in the US & there are apparently none here. The sandfire ranch diminished their population by inbreeding just for colors. Who knows, greed I guess. 
Now, I am looking for some stock possibly in Europe, hopefully Germany. You wouldn't happen to know of anyone over in Germany who had barbata stock would you??
Thanks for the pictures, they are beautiful.
Tracie


----------

